# The dangers of GAS.



## Ozarker (Dec 15, 2019)

I have often said I could be very satisfied with two zooms and no primes. I started out well with just the RF 28-70. Then I got impatient waiting for whatever would eventually be offered in a longer f/2 zoom, and ended up with the 50, 85mm f/1.2 primes. No regrets.

My query is: How may of you bought out of sheer impatience? Will you still buy when a longer fast zoom is released? I find it hard to believe the f/2.8 fills that void and that Canon think will have another f/2 showoff lens... not to mention a faster 135mm than previously offered.

It's a slow Sunday, like most Sundays around here, so I am trying to spur some conversation.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 15, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> My query is: How may of you bought out of sheer impatience?


I had planned on buying the EOS RP, which was released just before I was leaving on a trip. It wasn’t in stock anywhere, so I bought the EOS R instead.


----------



## OneSnark (Dec 15, 2019)

I have GAS and I am proud 

Although - - - I buy more out of habit or boredom, rather than impatience.
I guess I am also "relatively" cheap - - > which helps foster patience.

My story is that I buy gear maybe once every two years. . .. . and after 20 years. . . that adds up.
Early on - -> I was a prime guy. Shooting 24/2.8; 35/2; 50/1.8. 
Now, I am a true zoom guy. Shooting 10-22 and 24-105 (and often the 16-35/2.8) on a crop body.

I have been put off on further acquisitions because. . . 
* in truth; I already have more lenses than I can carry. (10+)
* The EF / EF-s line is kinda being replaced by the RF/M lines.
* I am a bit loathe to start buying in either the RF or M line, as that inevitably means MORE than one lens; another body; AND new software.

I fondled the 28-70/2.0RF the other day. . . . as I was looking at the RP and R cameras. F2.0 zoom sounds cool. . . but frankly that lens is a monster and I don't see carrying it around outside a studio. It's just too big. Especially on a camera which has "compactness" as a major selling point.

70-200/2.8 I also felt was too big in the EF line. Which is why I have a 70-200/4L in my kit. These days; I have an older 100-400/I. That lens is a monster. But it's also a 400. Sometimes. . .you just gotta have the reach (especially with a 1.4TC). Makes it worth the weight on my back.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 15, 2019)

i must be weird..... I have determined that I want an M6II for kayak trips this summer, and am patiently waiting for it to go on sale.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 15, 2019)

Maybe I shouldn't say it here, but last week, I walked by a Leica Store, entered it, just to take a look at the SL 2.
If my wife hadn't accompanied me, I almost certainly would have bought it...absolutely wonderful camera!
Even though, this year, I already have bought: 1,4/85 IS, 16-35 f/4 IS, 70-200 f/4 IS II, 100 macro IS, RF 24-105, EOS R, EOS 5 D IV, B.Grip etc...
GAS is my second name.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2019)

Seeing this made me think of the 7 Deadly Sins and how they equate to here.
Pride = Fanboyism
Envy = of Sony sensors and AF
Wrath = Trolling
Gluttony = Too much gear
Lust = GAS
Sloth = Not AFMAing lenses
Greed = Too many megapixels


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 16, 2019)

I have lost most of the interest in new items since I bought my 
R. I did buy a grip for it to see if that helped with the issue of my thump hitting the top corner of the LCD and moving the focus point. Helped a little, but not worth it for that.

I share lenses with my 5D MK IV and take both to a event, having lenses that work on both is valuable to me.


----------



## Pape (Dec 16, 2019)

Not much gas here . Waiting RF lense what doesnt focus breath and weight like half kg  or under 3k supertele .


----------



## ethanz (Dec 16, 2019)

Great question CFB. 

A great story of gas in my life was back in late 2015, early 2016 I was interested in buying a new camera to upgrade from my T2i. I had my 2.8 zooms already and so I was at the point where something nicer would be of great benefit. In May that year I would be going on a really nice vacation in Europe so there was definitely some time pressure. I was hoping for the 5D4 to be released before my trip so I could use it. As we now know, it wasn't released until August that year. But the 1DX2 was released April of that year. So even though I didn't need the 1D, I still bought it out of, as you would probably call it, impatience. It has been a great purchase though.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 17, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I have often said I could be very satisfied with two zooms and no primes. I started out well with just the RF 28-70. Then I got impatient waiting for whatever would eventually be offered in a longer f/2 zoom, and ended up with the 50, 85mm f/1.2 primes. No regrets.
> 
> My query is: How may of you bought out of sheer impatience? Will you still buy when a longer fast zoom is released? I find it hard to believe the f/2.8 fills that void and that Canon think will have another f/2 showoff lens... not to mention a faster 135mm than previously offered.
> 
> It's a slow Sunday, like most Sundays around here, so I am trying to spur some conversation.



I guess you could say I got into the R/RF system last year from sheer impatience. There were retailers discounting off MRSPR and I sold some EF glass to get into the EOS/EOS R duopoly, but I knew that that the prices would be lower this year.

However, I did have a year to play with the R, and I'm sad to say that it is easier to focus accurately with the R than the 5D4. I was photographying a kids' musical a couple days ago, and the 5D4 hit rate was lower than I was expecting. I had forgotten that the focus point was often larger than the box, so I got a bunch of mics in focus instead of the faces. When the lights were low, the R outdid the 5D4 on low contrast targets; the 5D4 would hunt more often and delivered more OOF shots.

I still prefer the 5D4 over the R for sports. I also tend to prefer the 5D4 for travel because it has better battery life and GPS, but I find I tend to grab the R for more and more use cases as the time goes on... So when the pro R appears, I fully anticipate being impatient about that upgrade if it means I can ditch the 5D4.

I jumped in on the RF 15-35 and 24-70 because of really good pricing off the MSRP, but I'm waiting for similar deals for the 70-200 and 85. I like the size of the RF 2.8 zooms, and I've carried EF 2.8 zooms on trips for years, and that's the IQ/size limit for me. I wouldn't travel with the 28-70 or primes, unless it was for something specific that I was planning for the trip (i.e. astro). I like the 28-70 as an event lens, but the f/2.8 counterpart is easier to carry/travel with. The idea of a 70-150 f/2 sounds good, but I'm not sure how large its market is. Portrait photographers might prefer the 85 or 135 primes, and the longer reach of f/2.8 counterpart might be preferred for sports. If it's priced similarly to the RF 70-200, then I can see a market for it, but if it has a price premium akin to the 28-70... then I don't see it being a big seller.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 17, 2019)

I thought the old adage was "_He who dies with the most stuff....*WINS*_!!!"



cayenne


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 17, 2019)

I have some "functional" GAS because I see a lot of possible "functions" of lenses for some purposes.
So I have still my FD lenses from 4.0 17mm to 4.0 300mm including the bellows and the 2.8 35mm lens for the bellows. Since 25 years I dreamed of a FF sensor for F1new with a corresponding back.
20D was - after introducing the 2.8 60mm Macro a very good macro solution.
with more tele - 70-200 f/4
and some ultrawide - 10-22 f/>=3.5
two 40D to have a two body two lens solution for convenience
and some lenses preparing for FF, e.g. 100mm macro + 400mm f/5.6
then came video which I wanted (needed (to want)) with 600D, M
then cheapo steps into FF with 2nd Hand 5D
one year ago the M50 which is the best digital camera I ever had because of
- excellent reliability AF for static/slow moving objects + DPAF + EVF + compactness
- availability of the EF-M 32 which is dream lens (compact + excellent IQ + 1:4 closeup)
now trying the RP (@1100 EUR with RF35) which was an easy buy after understanding that
this could be my 2nd M50 body substitute, RP and M50 are more similar than M50 and 5D or so.
Now I am testing my FD lenses which can be adapted to the RP easily especially for their video
capabilities (mostly ergonomics) and I enjoy to have an f/1.8 stabilized wide angle lens with
1:2 macro capability.
Everything has its place in future photo and video projects so it is not really GAS for no reason,
but there is one REAL problem: I am planning, planning, planning, I shoud DO, DO, DO 

Or it is some GAS where the victim tries to convince itself that it is no GAS ...


----------

